# Ocwen/Altisource



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Good evening everyone. Would like to find out if anyone else is doing work for them! Thank you,


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

MidWest75 said:


> Good evening everyone. Would like to find out if anyone else is doing work for them! Thank you,


Nope never heard of them :whistling:no::no::no:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for responding


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

MidWest75 said:


> Thanks for responding


Just giving ya a hard time

There is probably 1000 posts about them on CT. :thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

We were, aparently they are getting rid of all the small businesses and only using statewide vendor's. We have 25 REO's remaining and have been told there will be no more! One of their new requirements are you must have $250,000 in your operating account. So much for the middle class!! Why do you ask??


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Can someone send me the thread of the other posts? Shocker they are getting rid of the smaller companies. I heard this was going to happen. I believe its only going to effect REO dept. Not pre foreclose but its hard telling. Bunch of Crap is all it is. It won't work out for them!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

And, I asked because that's who we work for


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you heard that the large realty companies are taking over the Statewide accounts? I was contacted today to do 2 mold inspection/bids for Ocwen. Never have worked with this realtor so they have to earn my trust and she kept saying that they have acquired the Statewide Contract now and she needs to have some Certified Mold Contractors to do the work. 

I said I would be happy to do the inspection and bid for $350 and this is refunded upon approval.

"WHAAAAAT?" was the response. 

"Sorry till I see the work there is a charge for all estimates for any Ocwen work." 

Realtor response: "what the hel* is wrong with all you contractors wanting estimate fees?" 

My response: "you must have a lot to learn and I cannot be a victim of your learning curve...if you need the bid mail the check and the address"

IF what she said was true about taking over the STATEWIDE contract then OCWEN will tank soooon. Realty's taking over statewide contracts will be a disaster.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, I totally agree. The realty companies here can barely manage their listings. This will never work!! I believe Ocwen use to give Realtors the work and they were to find the contractors. This is what they are going back to? Wow!! Amazing!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunno....thats what the realtor said to me on the "please bid this for me" call. 

All the realtors we work with dropped Ocwen and won't work with them.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I cant find any other posts, they must have been deleted.. This will be a disaster for them, using only large statewide vendors!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> IF what she said was true about taking over the STATEWIDE contract then OCWEN will tank soooon. Realty's taking over statewide contracts will be a disaster.








Last fall when they forced the hard switch to their new disaster system I did not join up. Linda didn't either.
I looked at it but walked away.

Any way right after that Pac Pres contacted me for a couple of jobs in cheyenne. They told me that they had taken over the entire state of WY for Ocwen and that all Ocwen work was going thru them now.


Like was mentioned else where they used to send the work thru the agents. Then they tried the route of getting their own contractors and only paying the agents a 3% commission with 50% of that being kicked back to Ocwen for a "referral fee".

The agent I deal with here said that out of the remaining 1.5% half of that went to the buyers agent if she didn't get a buyer. It really was not worth her time to mess with their cheap axx JUNK houses and her measly couple hundred $$$$ broker fees.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Have you heard that the large realty companies are taking over the Statewide accounts? I was contacted today to do 2 mold inspection/bids for Ocwen. Never have worked with this realtor so they have to earn my trust and she kept saying that they have acquired the Statewide Contract now and she needs to have some Certified Mold Contractors to do the work.
> 
> I said I would be happy to do the inspection and bid for $350 and this is refunded upon approval.
> 
> ...


Out here, anytime I need a professional bid done, the GC asks for $150 fee just for the bid. They're so tired of driving all over the place to give bids that don't produce work. Then they also hear of the pp contractors getting screwed. Some of them have done bank direct work and have gotten screwed. I don't know the whole story but from what I've been told, it sounds pretty much the same as everyone else. They tell me that they've been burned as well as many other friends. So they demand that fee to see how serious those bids are. 

FYI mold testing goes up 300% when you mention bank owned out here.


----------



## Cutman (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here....
Their stock (ASPS) went from $29.00 to $118.00 in less than 2 years. Now that they changed their business model the stock might tank too. I declined the regional thing and got shut off from any new contract orders. Since 2007 I've only worked for 2 banks and finding it crazy out there looking for work.


----------

